# Powdery Mold---- How to prevent and kill



## 215zealot (Jan 2, 2009)

I was doing a search on powder mold because i think my plants have it.  I could not find anything, so i am making this thread as a general reference for power mold and for future users who might search the forums for this problem.

What i have is almost identical to the mold shown in this picture, taken from another MP user.  According to the cannabis grow bible i read, i either have Downy Mildew or Powder Milder.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=93316&d=1229543490


Powder Mold is a serious problem for plants.  People might often confuse it with webbing (as i first did) but after observation with a microscope you can cleary see the mycelium.

Apparently, if your plant is showing signs of mold, SHE ALREADY IS INFECTED!  Even though the mold shows on the top of the leaf, the "spawn" is still present on the underside. 

Symptoms of mold include the white patches, and leaves turning yellow, curling back and dying.  The fatality rate is high after getting mold, SO TAKE EXTREME MEASURES!!

PREVENTIVE MEASURES:  Depending on what kind of mold you have, you can take certain measures such as:

1. Spraying with a fungicide, such as Serenade (bacillus subtillis) or Bordeux.  For powder mold the bible recomends spraying with a water mixture of baking soda and distlled water, which raises the PH to above 7.0 on the foilage leaf.

2. Lowering humidity to below 50 and raising temperatures to above 76.  
3. Lots of air circulation




ANY OTHER INFO, ADVISE, AND/OR CORRECTIONS TO MY POST ARE ENCOURAGED.


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 3, 2009)

I am surprised there are no responses here!  According to the hydro shop right now is full season for mold spores, they are very heavy in the air.

No one has mold problems??

Today i went out and bought some Serenade and sprayed all my plants.  Man this stuff stinks.

I was also informed of a product called Avatrol (?) that infiltrates the plant stems and system and takes care of the mold internally.  On top of that, spider mites are also unable to eat plants treated with Avatrol so its a double edged sword.  However, it is $60 for a tiny little bottle.  If i find that the Serenade is not working i am going to purchase the Avatrol.


----------



## Waspfire (Jan 3, 2009)

"i either have Downy Mildew or Powder Milder"

well if its a powdery mildew u can try milk and water cant rember the exact amounts of each but hippyinengland is who i  found it out from so he might be able ot help u better as i am stoned and cant rember the link he posted


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 3, 2009)

Nope no mold. I run 3 oscilating fans and wipe every inch of my room down with a 10% bleach solution after every harvest.


----------



## SweetSoca (Jan 4, 2009)

i'm fighting some kind of mold/fungus problem too. it doesnt show up as a white powdery substance, its more like a dark splotches that spread all over and curl the leaves until they look deformed/eaten...i think my plant got it because my humidity was too high and my room was really dusty. i tried some of that serenade stuff and it only managed to slow it down. i think i need a sulfur burner to completely eliminate it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 4, 2009)

Powdery mildew/mould is a serious plant disease that you can conquer organically with a simple, nontoxic solution of milk and water. 

Brazilian scientist Wagner Bettiol was looking for a cheap way to control powdery mildew/mould when he discovered that weekly sprays of milk controlled the growth of powdery mildew/mould in zucchini just as effectively as toxic fungicides such as fenarimol or benomyl. And not only that, the milk spray boosted the plants' immune systems. 

For decades, organic gardeners have been relying on a somewhat cumbersome spray of baking soda combined with a sticking agent&#8212;like oil or soap&#8212;to fight powdery mildew/mould without poison. But Bettiol found that the super-easy concoction of nine parts water to one part milk slashed the severity of powdery mildew/mould infection by 90 percent. 

TIPS

Bettiol used raw milk straight from the cow, but other researchers have found store-bought skim milk to be equally effective.

Don't be tempted to go for better, faster results by increasing the ratio of milk to water. Bettiol found that using solutions with more than 30 percent milk caused a harmless fungus to grow on the plants.

Works great on MJ too 

1 part skim milk 4 parts water


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 4, 2009)

Milk?!?!?  So you spray milk all over your plants, wouldnt that leave residue? 


If the Serenade doesnt work, I am going to invest in the Avatrol which fights the fungus internally, plus i like how this one product can control spider mites as well as fungus.  Hydro guys say you can use the two together.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 4, 2009)

Neem oil extract works great which is good for bugs too.  It can be pricey but it works and I just had to use it on a spider mite problem.


----------



## Waspfire (Jan 4, 2009)

"Milk?!?!? So you spray milk all over your plants, wouldnt that leave residue"

did u bother reading what hippy posted told u everything u needed to know in it plus i am sure the hydro guys is going to tell u bout his products or he wouldbt be in buisness.I would  try the milk example first before i go spend 60 bucks JMO


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 4, 2009)

I use a product called SM90, in conjunction with a sulfur burner. Well worth he money.

100% organic and safe to use, plus it smells WAAAAY better tha Seranade (yuck).

Also, no matter how many fans you have, Temprture is the number one factor in mold issues. Period.

Once your plant is 'inoculated' with PM, it will be there FOREVER. Its like Herpes for cannabis...but airborne..


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 19, 2009)

215zealot said:
			
		

> I was also informed of a product called Avatrol (?)


just looked up this product and it seems its a Hemorrhoid Treatment!
so im not so sure of its mould fighting properties!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 19, 2009)

AZITROL is for thrips, not PM.


----------



## Old Hippy Toker (Mar 20, 2009)

I use "That Stuff Molds & Mildew Control Formula".  I have soaked every bud in the room at the first sign of mold or powdery mildew and it eliminates it.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey man goin through same problem atm dont screw around get a good organic(preferably) AN protector is good and get a sulphur burner 117dollars plus 15 ffor the sulphur this is the only thing that will work to eradicate it from your grow spaces the sprays will only keep it in check atleast from all my extensive searching on this site and breedersbay
gluck very nasty desease here can wipe your grow room and potentially others, so stay away from any friends indoor/outdoor grow spaces or you could infect them also


----------



## Farmer Maggot (Apr 30, 2009)

Can the sulpher burner be used in rooms with floweringplants? Haw effective is it at eradicatino and does it leave  any residue?
Can serenade be used on buds? the lable states that on green leafy vegatables it can be used up to day of harvest but you don't smoke those....
TIA


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 30, 2009)

yes, but only use it once or twice at the most...unless you want to risk contaminating your flowers with tasty sulfur...


----------



## purplephazes (May 5, 2009)

IMO
There is a problem in your grow room
crucial
check for insect attack
maintain low grow room temps and humidity

all mould attacks have 1 thing in common
K deficiency
stress can cause a plant to use up all available K in less than 1-2hrs
and then and only then can mould attack a plant

solution
IMO

just before the light cycle starts,
thoughly spray all effected buds with a liquid K fert
eg Kelp
or my fave is
Eco-Carb
Google it

Eco-carb is great
Potasum Bicarbonate
will kill all mould
100% instantly
Good luck Take care !


----------

